# 1500 W Netzteil----> Sicherung fliegt



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wie ihr vll. in meinem Tagebuch verfolgt hab, bin ich gerade am Aufbau meines PC dran.
Hab soweit auch alles Eingebaut und mit dem NT verbunden.
Doch sobald ich ich den Stecker am NT anschließe, fliegt die Sicherrung raus. Auch wenn komplett garnichts am NT dranhängt.
Verwende keine Mehrfachsteckdosen.
Wie kann das sein....Netzteil defekt?

Hardware:

Silverstone 1500 W NT
Core I7
Evga X58 3 Way
Evga GTX 480 3 Way SLI


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Ja da ist vermutlich wirklich das Netzteil kaputt. 
Fliegt die Sicherung sobald du den Stecker einsteckst, ohne das Netzteil eingeschaltet zu haben?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

Das NT besitzt keinen Umlegeschalter. Sobald ich das Kabel einstecke, hauts die Sicherrung raus.
Wie kann das sein. Das NT ist Nagelneu


----------



## CheGuarana (6. Juni 2010)

Wenns nagelneu ist wäre wohl die einfachste und naheliegenste Variante der Umtausch. Dauert bei Versandhandeln zwar ne Weile, aber im Endeffekt haste dann ein neues, funktionierendes Netzteil.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

Da hast du 2 Möglichkeiten;

Nr 1; der Stromkreis der von der Sicherung überwacht wird ist Überlastet und die Sicherung fliegt. 

Nr 2 Das Netzteil ist kaputt

Gehe mal mit den Rechner in einen anderen Raum wo du keine Verbraucher hast und schalz´te dort mal ein. Wenn die Sicherung für diesen Stromkreis auslöst obwohl nur der Rechner trann hängt liegt es zu 99,99 % am Netzteil.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

die Sicherrung flog auch, wenn sonst kein Verbraucher angeschlossen war.
Hab allerdings nur das NT ohne Hardware angesteckt.
Muss ich zum Testen am NT selber einen Verbraucher anschließen?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

Kann sein das dein Sicherungsautomat mit der Anlaufspannung nicht klarkommt.
Den habe ich bei mir auch austauschen müssen da der nicht träge genug war.

Ausgetauscht und prob behoben ....vorher war es einn W 16A und jetzt habe ich ein K 16A.
Sollte aber ein Elektriker machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Kann sein das dein Sicherungsautomat mit der Anlaufspannung nicht klarkommt.
> Den habe ich bei mir auch austauschen müssen da der nicht träge genug war.


 
Soweit ich das aber stehe, fliegt die Sicherung schon raus, wenn er nur das Kabel einsteckt, ohne den Rechner zu starten.
Was ist das eigentlich für ein NT, das keinen Ausschalter hat?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

hat sich erl.
Hab das NT bei beinem Kumpel in der Garage getest. Sicherung flog nicht raus.
Das NT ist übrigends ein Silverstone Strider.
Warum es keinen Ausschalter hat, weiß ich auch nicht..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Dann liegts doch an deinem Sicherungsautomaten, wie alt ist der denn?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung....frag mich was leichteres.

So ein dreck


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juni 2010)

ruf mal n elektriker an der schaut sich des an und weiß was zu tun is...
wahrscheinlich wechslet er die sicherungen...


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

Der Sicherungsautomat kostet ca ein 20er ....einen mit trägerer Auslösung.

War bei mir nicht anders ....Silverstone 1200w


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Dann eher mal das Netzteil tauschen.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

hab keine Zeit für Elektriker...

Projekt gtx 480 3 way sli wird wieder aufgenommen.


Lösung wurde gefunden. Von der garage ind den 2. Stock.

Man beachte die Kabelführung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

@ Quanti
Warum  ?....das ist doch in Ordnung 

Außer das es dir natürlich zu groß erscheint 
Aber wir wissen ja nicht was er damit vorhat und die Lösung seines probs besteht darin den automaten auszutauschen.
Selbst bei einem BQ 750w würde der auslösen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> Warum  ?....das ist doch in Ordnung


 
Ich bezog mich auf das Silverstone, scheint ja dann auch am NT zu liegen und nicht nur am Automaten.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Außer das es dir natürlich zu groß erscheint
> Aber wir wissen ja nicht was er damit vorhat und die Lösung seines probs besteht darin den automaten auszutauschen.
> Selbst bei einem BQ 750w würde der auslösen.


 
Was habt ihr eigentlich für alte Grottenleitungen?


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> die Sicherrung flog auch, wenn sonst kein Verbraucher angeschlossen war.
> Hab allerdings nur das NT ohne Hardware angesteckt.
> Muss ich zum Testen am NT selber einen Verbraucher anschließen?



Bist mit deinem Problem nicht alleine. 

Vor 2 Tagen passierte bei mir genau das selbe mit einem 700W NT von Superflower. (Hab denn gelesen das der Verarbeitung und Qualität richtig schlecht sind. Das NT ging nach 5 Tagen schon kaputt obwohl ich das nur 3h am Tag an hatte.)

Meines hatte aber einen Ausschalter und sobald ich den umlegte (auch ohne Verbraucher) flog die Sicherung im Haus raus.

Bei mir richte es auch in einer Ecke etwas verbrandt.

Ich bekomm am Montag nen neues NT von Cooler Master und das andere geht zurück.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2010)

Hast die selbe Frage nicht im FDLX gestellt?!

Wäre nett gewesen, wenn du hier die Auflösung gepostet hättest:
Die uralten H-Automaten sind schuld, wie fast immer, wenn sowas passiert...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Man beachte die Kabelführung


 
Du solltest lieber mal Kantenglättung aktivieren, guck dir mal die Stufen an den Dachpfannen an.


----------



## flashdanc3 (6. Juni 2010)

is doch scheiß egal wie das von aussen aussieht,...hauptsache der rechner läuft 
alles andere is erstma nebensache...


----------



## ole88 (6. Juni 2010)

hab in meiner wohnung mit dem alten sicherungsautomaten das gleiche problem gehabt. die sicherungen ausgetauscht gut wars


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hast die selbe Frage nicht im FDLX gestellt?!
> 
> Wäre nett gewesen, wenn du hier die Auflösung gepostet hättest:
> Die uralten H-Automaten sind schuld, wie fast immer, wenn sowas passiert...



Was meinste mit FDLX?

Also bei mir ist nen Bauteil kaputt im Netzteil was jetzt eingeschickt wird.
Hab mir aber nen Cooler Master bestellt was ich am Montag bekomme.

Das andere verkauf ich dann oder mal gucken.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

Er meint im Forum Hardware Luxx. Da ich den gleichen Thread auch eröffnet habe.
Bis jetzt bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem NT. Lüfter fast nicht höhrbar


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

Aso, nee da hab ich das nicht geschrieben.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Juni 2010)

Hmm schau mal in deinen Sicherungskasten, und sag uns wieviel Ampere´ die Sicherungen haben...

Wenn sie 16 A oder weniger habe, ist das zu wenig...


----------



## Raz3r (6. Juni 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hmm schau mal in deinen Sicherungskasten, und sag uns wieviel Ampere´ die Sicherungen haben...
> 
> Wenn sie 16 A oder weniger habe, ist das zu wenig...



Meinste mich oder den Threadersteller?


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

^^So ein Blödsinn ....das hat nichts mit den Ampere sondern einzigst mit der Trägheit zu tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^So ein Blödsinn ....das hat nichts mit den Ampere sondern einzigst mit der Trägheit zu tun


 
Wieso, Strom ist träge. Wenn ich einen gewischtg bekomme, zucke ich auch erst ein paar Sekunden später zusammen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^So ein Blödsinn ....das hat nichts mit den Ampere sondern einzigst mit der Trägheit zu tun



Ähm nicht ganz.... Das hat was mit der belastung zu tun. Wenn das Netzteil eingeschalten wird ist der Einschaltstrom zu hoch. Er überschreitet also die 16 A. Ergo sagt die sicherung endlich arbeit für mich und löst aus. Was abhilfe schaffen würde währe eine Sicherung die bei höheren Strömen erst auslösst. 

Im normal fall muss eine sicherung un einer Zeit von 0,4 Sekunden auslösen um schäden am Menschen zu verhintern. Da gibt es kein flink oder super flink. Das gibt es nur bei Geräte sicherungen. Also zb Feinsicherungen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Sicherungskasten ist es das selbe, ich hab ein Silverstone Strider Plus 1000W und bei 4 von 10 mal fliegt die Sicherung...dachte auch erst an einen Defekt aber zum Glück ist ein Kollege Elektriker...der mir erklärte das man nur (wie True) die Sicherung austauschen muss...man kann auch eine 20 Ampere Sicherung reinknallen nur kann das unter anderem Gefährlich werden wenn ein 16Ampere Gerät durch nen Defekt 18-19 zieht = Durchbrennt...wenn man nicht im Haus ist oder so...desshalb unbedingt Elektriker kommen lassen.

Aber wie gesagt ist bei meinem genau so und nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen gewischtg bekomme, zucke ich auch erst ein paar Sekunden später zusammen.


 
Das mag daran liegen das du durch übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss das ganze erst später wahr nimmst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ähm nicht ganz.... Das hat was mit der belastung zu tun. Wenn das Netzteil eingeschalten wird ist der Einschaltstrom zu hoch. Er überschreitet also die 16 A. Ergo sagt die sicherung endlich arbeit für mich und löst aus. Was abhilfe schaffen würde währe eine Sicherung die bei höheren Strömen erst auslösst.


 
Der Anlaufstrom ist ja nur sehr, sehr kurz vorhanden, also muss man eine Sicherung haben, die etwas träger ist, dann geht das.



True Monkey schrieb:


> Das mag daran liegen das du durch übermäßigen Alkoholgenuss das ganze erst später wahr nimmst.


 
Ich merke heute nichts mehr, auch wenn ich am Strommast hochklettere und mich an den Strippen hänge.


----------



## Dr.House (6. Juni 2010)

Das Problem hat man sogut wie immer bei älteren Sicherungsautomaten und NT´s ab etwa 800 Watt.  Beim Einschalten  sind die Anlaufströme für kurze Zeit sehr hoch um die fetten Kondensatoren zu laden, dann springt die Sicherung oft raus.

1. Lösung - trägeren Sicherungsautomaten

und oder 

2. vor dem Einschalten des NT´s paar mal auf die Power-Taste des PC´s drücken und erst dann das NT einschalten.  Dann passiert es sogut wie nie.

3. NT nicht komplett vom Strom trennen, dann passiert es auch nicht mehr.


Das Antec 1200 hat auch keinen Ain-Aus Schalter dran, auch etwas blöd


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

@Nobody 2.0

Ich bin kein Elektriker ...aber bei mir hat man einen 16A H Automat gegen ein 16A K Automat getauscht.
Und jetzt funzt es obwohl es immer noch 16A sind .....und wenn ich unseren Betriebselektriker richtig verstanden habe besteht der Unterschied darin das dieser langsamer (träger)auslöst.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juni 2010)

Das Silverstone leider auch nicht...also Ein/Aus-Schalter...leider.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das Antec 1200 hat auch keinen Ain-Aus Schalter dran, auch etwas blöd


 
Komisch, je teurer die Netzteile, desto eher wird am 20 Cent Schalter gespart.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

Also unten in der Garage waren es 16B und das ging auch wunderbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

Hängt denn da ein Verbraucher dran?
Ist auf deiner Leitung, die du sonst nutzt, ein Verbraucher drauf?
Das reicht auch schon.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> @Nobody 2.0
> 
> Ich bin kein Elektriker ...aber bei mir hat man einen 16A H Automat gegen ein 16A K Automat getauscht.
> Und jetzt funzt es obwohl es immer noch 16A sind .....und wenn ich unseren Betriebselektriker richtig verstanden habe besteht der Unterschied darin das dieser langsamer (träger)auslöst.



Sie löst später aus nicht langsammer. Sicherungen müssen innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit auslösen. Mit den späteren auslösen hab ich kurz nicht drann gedacht. Aber in den meisten fällen wurde ich eine größere soweit möglich bevorzugen.


----------



## True Monkey (6. Juni 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Also unten in der Garage waren es 16B und das ging auch wunderbar.


 
Liegt daran das der Elektriker sich bei eurer Garagenabsicherung was gedacht hat und eingeplant hat das man dort auch des öfteren Gartengeräte einsteckt die auch eine höhere Anlaufspannung haben könnten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Hmm schau mal in deinen Sicherungskasten, und sag uns wieviel Ampere´ die Sicherungen haben...
> 
> Wenn sie 16 A oder weniger habe, ist das zu wenig...



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Klappe halten, OK?!
Besonders wenns um solche gefährlichen Dinge wie dem rumwurschteln an der Hauselektrik geht!

Es hat schon einen Grund, warum da 16A Automaten verbaut wurden!
Das Ding nennt man nämlich auch Leitungsschutzschalter, auf gut Deutsch soll der rausfliegen, damit das Kabel (und damit die Hütte) nicht abfackelt!

Soviel schon mal dazu...

Ansonsten gibts auch noch verschiedene Charakteristiken von den Automaten: einige reagieren schneller auf dauerhafte Überlast, dafür weniger auf starke Stromspitzen, bei anderen ists genau umgekehrt.

Und genau das ist hier wohl das Problem, das man noch steinalte Automaten mit L oder H Charakteristik verbaut hat, die bei starken spitzen recht schnell auslösen (z.B. dem Ladestrom von den Kondensatoren), bei einem Automaten mit B Charakteristik passierts nicht so schnell, dafür lösen sie bei dauerhafter Überlast früher aus.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das Problem hat man sogut wie immer bei älteren Sicherungsautomaten und NT´s ab etwa 800 Watt


Schon viel früher, vorallen wenn man auch mal 'nen Schirm mit schaltet...


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Was abhilfe schaffen würde währe eine Sicherung die bei höheren Strömen erst auslösst.


Hör bitte auf, so einen Unsinn zu erzählen, OK?!

Wenn man einen 16A Automaten gegen z.B. einen 20A Automaten austauscht, kanns nämlich sein, das die Bude abfackelt, eben weil der Automat höhere Ströme denn das Kabel zugelassen hat.



True Monkey schrieb:


> @Nobody 2.0
> 
> Ich bin kein Elektriker ...aber bei mir hat man einen 16A H Automat gegen ein 16A K Automat getauscht.
> Und jetzt funzt es obwohl es immer noch 16A sind .....und wenn ich unseren Betriebselektriker richtig verstanden habe besteht der Unterschied darin das dieser langsamer (träger)auslöst.


Genau so ists, gibt da verschiedene Arten von Sicherungsautomaten, die alle auf spezielle Parameter eingestellt sind, siehe auch Wikipedia.
Alte H und L Automaten sollte man schleunigst austauschen, da sie bei dauerhafter Überlast zu spät auslösen...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (6. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schon viel früher, vorallen wenn man auch mal 'nen Schirm mit schaltet...
> 
> Hör bitte auf, so einen Unsinn zu erzählen, OK?!
> 
> ...




Hast du irgendwelche Probleme ? Anscheinend doch...

Nur wenn ich eine Sicherung tausch fackelt nicht die Wohnung ab nur mal so als info. Eine 20 A löst dann eben erst beim 20 fachen des nennstroms aus. Aber die normalen Verlege Kabel in Deutschland lassen auch höhere Ströme zu ohne abzufackeln. Vorausgesetzt man hat die vorgeschriebenen 1,5 mm² cu Leitung verlegt. Auch schrieb ich wenn möglich.. mal zum achdenken.

Und nur zur info Alte Anlagen genißen bestandsschutz.

Also pass mal zur abwechslung auf deinen Ton auf ...


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juni 2010)

Zumal 16A heutzutage schon recht viel ist.
In neubauten werden diese schon oft nicht mehr verwendet.
Bei mir zu Hause habe ich ein ähnliches Problem.
Blos liegt es bei mir an der uralten Haus elektronik mit viel zu vielen Verbrauern an einer Sicherung.
Bei mir springt die Sicherung manchmal schon beim Analge einschalten raus...bzw recht häufig.
Mit solchen Dingen muss man immer sehr vorsichtig umgehen und *niemals!* selbst Hand angelegen...hier geht es um die Sicherheit von Haus und Familie...
also unbedingt von einem Fachmann beraten lassen


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

Hmm bin gerad ausm Schwimmbad zurück^^
Ok da das Problem ja gelöst ist kanns ja jetzt weiter gehen mit den 3 GTX 480 etc  

PS: Bei uns ist gerade ein extremer Sturm ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> PS: Bei uns ist gerade ein extremer Sturm ....


 
Liegt sicher an der Erderwärmung. 
Verdammte GTX 480, die verschlimmern das noch.


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt sicher an der Erderwärmung.
> Verdammte GTX 480, die verschlimmern das noch.



lol...da fällt mir ein...habe heute morgen erst The Day After Tomorrow geguckt  ihr wisst ja was als nächstes passiert


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich eine Sicherung tausch fackelt nicht die Wohnung ab nur mal so als info.



Das ist richtig, aber ein Elektriker der einfach nur die Sicherung durch eine höhere ersetzt sollte seine Berufswahl noch einmal überdenken und bevor du fragst ich bin Elektroinstallateur! Der Austausch durch einen LS mit einer anderen Auslösecharakteristik aber selben Auslösestrom, ist die einzig richtige Lösung! 




Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man hat die vorgeschriebenen 1,5 mm² cu Leitung verlegt.



Der Querschnitt (im Bezug auf einen normalen Steckdosenkreis) richtet sich nach Länge der Leitung, ab einer bestimmten Länge ist sogar 2,5 mm² vorgeschrieben, aber trotzdem ein 16A-LS-Schalter.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und nur zur info Alte Anlagen genißen bestandsschutz.



Den Begriff Bestandschutz gibt es in der DIN/VDE nicht! Es ist nur eine Sonderregelung innerhalb der Vorschriften der DIN/VDE, also praktisch eine Ausnahmeregelung für Alt-Anlagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2010)

@Nobody 2.0 
Ich hab eine Lehre zum Elektroinstallateur genossen, ist zwar schon etwas her, aber an das meiste erinnere ich mich schon noch.

Wie ConNerVos schon sagte, sollte man eine Sicherung nur gegen welche mit anderer Charakteristik austauchen, NIEMALS aber gegen einen stärkeren!
Denn man weiß nie, wie lang das Kabel ist, das da angeschlossen ist.
Und hier kommt gleich der nächste Punkt, der auch angesprochen wurde: ab einer bestimmten Länge bzw Belastung nimmt man lieber 2,5mm², zum Beispiel beim Herd.

Das mit Bestandsschutz ist auch Bullshit, es wird nur in der Regel geduldet, alte Installationen nicht ändern zu müssen.
Es gibt aber auch Fälle, in denen der Einsatz einiger Steckverbinder *verboten wurde*, sprich die MÜSSEN ersetzt werden (diese 4poligen Steckverbinder, die man auch anders rum rein stecken kann, wenn man die Nase abfeilt, ohne Erde, gabs damals noch nicht, Namen davon hab ich vergessen).

Und hier sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, das man ein 1,5mm² Kabel einfach nicht mit 20A absichert, *dabei wird dann irgendwann die Bude abfackeln!*
Bzw erst einmal schmilzt das Kabel, das unter Umständen anfängt zu brennen, wenns dann so weit ist, ist man auch schon im Teufelskreis: Kabel wird immer wärmer und wärmer, bis es glüht, wenn es nicht anständig abgesichert ist, was dann entweder zu einem Brand führt oder eben der Automat auslöst...


----------



## Gast XXXX (7. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Fälle, in denen der Einsatz einiger Steckverbinder *verboten wurde*, sprich die MÜSSEN ersetzt werden (diese 4poligen Steckverbinder, die man auch anders rum rein stecken kann, wenn man die Nase abfeilt, ohne Erde, gabs damals noch nicht, Namen davon hab ich vergessen).



4-poliger Drehstromanschluß (Kraftstromanschluß vorrangig eingesetzt in der DDR)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

Hmm im nüchteren zustand fällt mir auf das ich gestern irgendwie einiges durcheinander gebracht habe.... hmmm deshalb kein Alkohol am Arbeitsplatz....

Allerdings ist nicht alles müll und etwas übertreiben tut ihr auch. 

Man kann eine Sicherung gegen eine Stärkere austauschen solange der schutz von Menschen und Nutztieren noch gewährleistet ist. Das muss man aber in jeden Fall live und indivituell entscheiden und kann nicht pauschal gesagt werden.

Den Querschnitt der Leitung ergibt sich aber auch noch von der Leistung die trüber gehen soll, die entfernung und der Verlege Art des Kabels. Sowie ferner der am Ort der Verlegung herschenden Durchschnittstemperaturen.  Allerdings ist im Ein bis kleineren Mehrfamielienhaus das 3 Adrige 1,5 mm² cu Kabel am häufigsten für den Lichtstrom bereich anzutreffen. 3 x 2,§ mm ² kommen erst in größeren Büros oder ähnlich zum einsatz. Ausgenommen natürlich der 5 x 2,5 für Herd etc.  Aber ich hab es noch nie gesehen das ein 1,5 mm² cu Kabel einfach verglüht ist.... Das die Warm werden ok ja is klar aber verklühen oder Verdampfen wohl eher nicht.

Der Bestandsschutz ist eine Reglung allerdings ist davon so ziemlich jeder Haushalt betroffen. Gut es gibt extrem Fälle wo Alu in den Wänden liegt. 

Mit den Steckverbindern von euch das ist mir neu. Aber ich muss auch sagen das ich mich mit den Sicherungszeug lange nicht auseinander gesetzt habe.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und hier sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, das man ein 1,5mm² Kabel einfach nicht mit 20A absichert, *dabei wird dann irgendwann die Bude abfackeln!*
> Bzw erst einmal schmilzt das Kabel, das unter Umständen anfängt zu brennen, wenns dann so weit ist, ist man auch schon im Teufelskreis: Kabel wird immer wärmer und wärmer, bis es glüht, wenn es nicht anständig abgesichert ist, was dann entweder zu einem Brand führt oder eben der Automat auslöst...



Vollkommen korrekt - ist auch heute noch so.
Und ich genieße gerade eine Lehre als Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik

@Nobody 2.0

Klar kannst du eine 1,5mm² Leitung mit 20A absichern...doch rein rechtlich und Sicherheitstechnisch ist es einfach nicht der Richtige weg!
Meinst du etwa die Vorschriften wurden einfach nur aus Spaß daher geschrieben? 
In Neubauten werden heutzutage die meisten Räume sogar nur noch mit 13A oder weniger abgesichert.
Wobei man dazu sagen muss das is in Neubauten auch meist "vielmehr" Sicherungen gibt, sprich mind. eine pro Raum...wenn nicht teilweise sogar eine für 3-4 Steckdosen.
Ist in vielen alten Häusern (wohne selbst in einem) einfach nur ein grauß...der wurde hier und dort einfach mal eine Abzweigdose angezampft usw.

Man könnte die Sicherung ja auch einfach ganz weglassen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich schrieb für die stärkere Sicherung 





> solange der schutz von Menschen und Nutztieren noch gewährleistet ist.  Das muss man aber in jeden Fall live und indivituell entscheiden und  kann nicht pauschal gesagt werden.


 ich denke das spricht schon für sich. Und wo bitte hab ich was von 20 A geschrieben ? Und ich habe nie gesagt das man sicherungen weglassen soll.


----------



## Stingray93 (7. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb für die stärkere Sicherung  ich denke das spricht schon für sich. Und wo bitte hab ich was von 20 A geschrieben ? Und ich habe nie gesagt das man sicherungen weglassen soll.



Das mit dem Weg lassen war ironisch 
Und 20A ist nunmal die nächst größere Sicherung...
Bzw gibt auch "zwischengrößen" aber die sind relativ teuer 

Aber will hier auch keinen Streit anzetteln 
Jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung...ich halte mich an die Vorschriften.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

Hier nochwas für den Herren Niemand
Warum B16 Automaten, bei 3x/5x 1,5mm kein Sinn machen ? - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Da hat sich wer Gedanken über die Absicherung gemacht und vertritt die meinung, das 16A schon viel zu viel für ein 1,5mm² Kabel ist und man eigentlich 13A Automaten nehmen sollte...


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hier nochwas für den Herren Niemand
> Warum B16 Automaten, bei 3x/5x 1,5mm kein Sinn machen ? - Planet 3DNow! Forum
> 
> Da hat sich wer Gedanken über die Absicherung gemacht und vertritt die meinung, das 16A schon viel zu viel für ein 1,5mm² Kabel ist und man eigentlich 13A Automaten nehmen sollte...



Jop, habe oben ja auch geschrieben das 16A heute kaum noch verwendet wird.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Kleiner Tipp, hier hat jemand geschrieben das wenn man vorher mehrmals auf den Anknopf des Rechners drückt, dann sollte es nicht passieren das die Sicherung rausfliegt...hat bei meinem Silverstone 1000W NT bis jetzt gefunzt danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Shoocky (8. Juni 2010)

Um dir weiter zu helfen würde ich gerne wissen was für sicherungen ihr verwendet?

ich gehe davon aus du hast B16 (standart) drinne. hole dir für deinen kreislauf eine B20er und das problem ist gelöst 

um das ganze genau zu erklären eine 16er sicherung hält 16 A aus bevor sie fliegt 

Berechnung von A

Watt (anlaufstrom) / V (230 Deutsche Norm) = A

nach dieser rechnung würde eine 16 A sicherung 3700 watt anlaufstrom aushalten die meisten netzteile haben das 3 fache ihrer eigentlichen wattleistung als anlaufstrom sobald du über die 1000 watt kommst fliegt jede B16 raus.

wenn du eine B20 verwendest hält die genau 4700 watt anlaufstrom aus

mfg shoocky


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Dann blättere mal bitte zurück, das Thema mit ner höheren Sicherung sollte mn lieber lassen...wenn du dir das durchliest wirst du wissen warum...hier haben Elektriker gepostet was dann passieren kann...also sollte man das lieber lassen.


----------



## affli (8. Juni 2010)

ich bin sowiso der meinung, 
dass alles nur noch mit fi-sicherungen abgesichert werden sollte.. 

zumindest bei uns in der schweiz werden auf ein 1.5mm2 kabel max 12-13ampere abgegeben. 
alles andere muss mit grösseren querschnitten eingezogen werden. 
bei den modernen pvc up rohren wird zwar wohl sehr selten noch ein grösserer brand enstehen, 
aber gesetzlich ist das zuminndest so festgelegt. bei altbauten ist das natürlich ganz was anderes-

nur damit ich mein senf hier auch abgeben konnte, nämlich ziemlich spannend. 

ps.
frage mich was das mehrfache drücken der powertaste bewirkt wenn das nt nicht am strom hängt? 
kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Ich jedenfalls nicht, aber es hat bisher gefunzt.


----------



## Shoocky (8. Juni 2010)

Und genau dieser "elektriker" kann meiner meinung nach nicht weiter denken als 3

was er geschrieben hat ist soweit richtig es hat einen grund warum 16er sicherungen verbaut wurden (weil die kabel nur 3680 watt abkönnen) alles was über die 3680 watt geht fürhrt zu überhitzung desswegen ja auch die sicherung

jetz fragt man sich vllt warum ich behaupte das er nicht weiter denken kann wie 3?

wenn ich eine 20er sicherung einbaut (4600 watt) würde nur was passieren wenn auch dauerhaft 3680+ watt durch die leitung laufen das ist aber nur ein hauch einer sekunde der fall und in dieser 10tel sekunde wird kein kabel heiss nach diesem anlaufstrom liegen wieder unter 3680 watt an und die belastung der stromleitung ist sicher ich hoffe das haben alle verstanden

mfg shoocky


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Juni 2010)

Shoocky schrieb:


> Um dir weiter zu helfen würde ich gerne wissen was für sicherungen ihr verwendet?
> ich gehe davon aus du hast B16 (standart) drinne. hole dir für deinen kreislauf eine B20er und das problem ist gelöst
> um das ganze genau zu erklären eine 16er sicherung hält 16 A aus bevor sie fliegt
> Berechnung von A
> ...


 

Also wenn ich solche Vorschläge und Berechnungen lese, kommen mir als Hauptprüfungsvorsitzender im Elektrohandwerk die Elektronen hoch. Nicht nur das die Berechnung vollkommen falsch ist (wo ist der Auslösefaktor?)  , nein... mit der Aussage "nimm eine größere Sicherung" verliert man im Schadensfall auch seine Gebäude-, Hausrat- und Haftplicht. In Deutschland gelten Vorschriften, was die Strombelastbarkeit und Absicherung von Leitungen betrifft. Wer nun der Meinung ist, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes nehmen zu müssen, schwimmt im Versicherungsfall gegen den Stom.
Einzig richtiger Weg ist, eine andere Auslösecharakteristik zu wählen.
Und extra für unseren Star-Elektroinstallateur: http://www.helukabel.de/pdf/german/technik/technischeDaten.pdf 
und dann noch dies: Leitungsschutzschalter ? Wikipedia 
mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Shoocky (8. Juni 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich solche Vorschläge und Berechnungen lese, kommen mir als Hauptprüfungsvorsitzender im Elektrohandwerk die Elektronen hoch. Nicht nur das die Berechnung vollkommen falsch ist (wo ist der Auslösefaktor?)  , nein... mit der Aussage "nimm eine größere Sicherung" verliert man im Schadensfall auch seine Gebäude-, Hausrat- und Haftplicht. In Deutschland gelten Vorschriften, was die Strombelastbarkeit und Absicherung von Leitungen betrifft. Wer nun der Meinung ist, den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes nehmen zu müssen, schwimmt im Versicherungsfall gegen den Stom.
> Einzig richtiger Weg ist, eine andere Auslösecharakteristik zu wählen.
> Und extra für unseren Star-Elektroinstallateur: http://www.helukabel.de/pdf/german/technik/technischeDaten.pdf
> und dann noch dies: Leitungsschutzschalter ? Wikipedia
> ...



Wie ich das sehe haben wir hier jetz schon 2 elektriker 1ner davon sogar hauptprüfungsvorsitzender  da frage ich mich schon sehr stark warum denn keine absolute endlösung kommt wenn man doch schon solche fachkräfte hier im forum hat du als absoluter experte müsstest ihm doch da bestens helfen können.

du könntest uns ja erstmal erzählen was der normale auslösefakter von sicherungen ist, und danach überlegst du als absolute fachkraft was für eine 16er sicherung man nehmen könnte! *ironie aus*

ich wollte hier nur klarstellen das von einer 20er sicherung kein kabelbrand entstehen kann wenn man sein stromkreislauf mit einem 1500 watt netzteil + fehrnseher + glühbirne betreibt. und diese aussage von mir ist zu 100% richtig! viele leute vergessen hier das diese extrem hohe belastung nur ein bruchteil einer sekunde anliegt.


mfg shoocky


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. Juni 2010)

Die Absolute Lösung wüsste ich gerne natürlich auch...ohne vorher auf Knopf drücken zu müssen, bzw warum das denn hilft wüsste ich gerne...

Was ist die optimale Lösung...denn wenn ich nen Elektriker kommen lasse, würd ich schon gerne etwas vorwissen haben und mir nicht ein vom Pferd erzählen lassen müssen...

Du verstehst!?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

Shoocky schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus du hast B16 (standart) drinne. hole dir für deinen kreislauf eine B20er und das problem ist gelöst


Sonst gehts noch gut, oder?!
Das hast gelesen?!
Warum B16 Automaten, bei 3x/5x 1,5mm kein Sinn machen ? - Planet 3DNow! Forum



Shoocky schrieb:


> das ganze genau zu erklären eine 16er sicherung hält 16 A aus bevor sie fliegt


Das ist absoluter Bullshit und entspricht nicht der Wahrheit!
Mach dich mal lieber schlau, bevor du so einen (gefährlichen) Unsinn verbreitest!


----------



## Shoocky (8. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sonst gehts noch gut, oder?!
> Das hast gelesen?!
> Warum B16 Automaten, bei 3x/5x 1,5mm kein Sinn machen ? - Planet 3DNow! Forum
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich lasse mir nicht gerne sagen das meine aussagen falsch sind wenn du keine gegendarstellung darbietest, du musst natürlich keinem beweisen das ich unrecht habe aber zur auflärung aller wäre mir das sehr lieb.

Watt-Voltampere

hier siehst du mal einen rechner ob ich nun sage sie fliegt bei 

16 A (3860W / 230)

oder bei

3860 W (16 A * 230)

ist genau das selbe. 

nun kläre mich bitte auf was daran falsch sein soll. ich habe gesagt sie hält genau 16 ampere aus und 16 ampere entsprechen bei 230 V ca 3860 watt


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

So einmal sage ich noch was dazu 

Und zwar begründe und erkläre ich nicht sondern sage mal ganz einfach was bei mir von einen Elektriker eingebaut worden ist dessen Hauptgeschäft verkabelungen von Neubauten und Betrieben ist ........K 16 230/400...[6000]

Ich denke das ist sogar eine Nr größer(träger) wie ein B 16 aber der sollte es genauso tun


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

Schau dir doch mal den Link im P3D an!

Und bei deinem Vorschlag fackelt ihm irgendwann die Bude ab, aber das ist etwas, woran du nicht gedacht hast, das man einen Leitungsschutzschalter verbaut, um die Leitungen zu schützen.

Was du zu der Belastbarkeit verzählst, ist auch völliger Unsinn, ein 16A Automat löst eben nicht bei 16A aus, zumindest nicht sofort und vorallen nicht bei starken, aber kurzen, Stromspitzen.

Aber hör ja nicht auf jemanden, der mal Elektroinstallateur lernte und phantasier dir irgendwas zurecht


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Juni 2010)

Shoocky schrieb:


> ich wollte hier nur klarstellen das von einer 20er sicherung kein kabelbrand entstehen kann wenn man sein stromkreislauf mit einem 1500 watt netzteil + fehrnseher + glühbirne betreibt. und diese aussage von mir ist zu 100% richtig! viele leute vergessen hier das diese extrem hohe belastung nur ein bruchteil einer sekunde anliegt.
> 
> 
> mfg shoocky


Die von Dir erwähnten 1500W sind aber die Abgegebene Leistung. Wenn man nun den Wirkungsgrad berücksichtigt passt da nix mehr. Bei einem WG von sagen wir mal 85% kommen wir wohl auf runde 1765 Watt. Das ist dann die Wirkleistung. Berücksichtigt man dann noch die Blindleistung so kommt man leicht an 2000W Leistungsaufnahme..... im Betrieb.



Shoocky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lasse mir nicht gerne sagen das meine aussagen falsch sind wenn du keine gegendarstellung darbietest, du musst natürlich keinem beweisen das ich unrecht habe aber zur auflärung aller wäre mir das sehr lieb.
> 
> ...


 
Nun Zieht ein Gerät, egal welcher Art, beim Einschalten aber ein x-faches an Strom. Grade bei eletronischen Geräten ist dieser nicht gering, da die Blindleistung von solchen Geräten dem Netz entgegen wirken. Deswegen gibt es ja verschiedene Auslösecharakteristiken, um genau diesen kurzen Moment des hohen Anlaufstroms auszugleichen.
Im vorliegenden Problemfall würde ein wechsel auf Auslösecharakteristik "C" ausreichen, um die hohen Einschaltströme zu kompensieren.
Schau Dir mal die Kennlinien im Anhang an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch ein Auszug vom Wiki zum Thema Einschaltstrom: 
_Als *Einschaltstrom* bezeichnet man den __elektrischen Strom__, der unmittelbar nach dem Einschalten eines elektrischen Verbrauchers fließt. Er unterscheidet sich vom __Nennstrom__ und muss bei der Auslegung elektrischer Betriebsmittel, wie __Schalter__, __Sicherungen__, __Relais__ usw. berücksichtigt werden, da er ein Vielfaches des später fließenden Nennstromes betragen kann. Man kann den erhöhten Einschaltstrom jedoch auch mit geeigneten (Zusatz-)Schaltungen (__Einschaltstrombegrenzer__, auch Sanfteinschalter oder „Softstarter“ genannt) begrenzen oder ganz vermeiden._
_*Transformatoren*__*, *__*Schaltnetzteile*__*, *__*Elektromotoren*__*, *__*Glühlampen*__* und *__*Glühwendeln*__* (z. B. die Heizdrähte von *__*Elektronenröhren*__*) weisen typischerweise einen hohen Einschaltstrom auf; dieser kann mehr als das 10-fache des Arbeitsstroms betragen.* Die Dauer des erhöhten Einschaltstromes kann je nach Typ des elektrischen Verbrauchers zwischen einigen __Millisekunden__ und mehreren Sekunden betragen._
Man beachte den Wert von das 10fache des Arbeitsstroms. Bei 2000W (inkl. Blindleistung und Scheinleistung) sind das mal locker 86,95A. Das in diesem Fall ein oller "L" Automat die biege macht dürfte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Juni 2010)

*Ich bitte darum, das hier in diesem gefährlichen Bereich NICHT mit Halbwissen hantiert wird.*

Als Sohn eines Versicherungskaufmanns kann ich es ohnehin nicht gutheisen, das hier anscheinend Laien an Sicherungen "rumfummeln" wollen. 
Da -wie schon hier einmal gepostet wurde- sämtliche Versicherungsansprüche erlöschen, sollte man seine Wohnung/Haus abfackeln, sei angeraten, sich nicht nur um das finanzielle Fiasko, sondern auch um das *gesundheitliche * Sorgen zu machen.


----------



## shiwa77 (8. Juni 2010)

So,
jetzt will ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Bin zwar nicht der Vollprofi, aber vom BGJ-Elektrotechnik vor ein paar Jahren ist doch ein bisschen was hängengeblieben.
Also eine größere Sicherung zu nehmen ist absoluter Blödsinn. Sogar sehr gefährlich! Die einzig richtige Lösung ist eine Sicherung mit anderer Auslösecharakteristik, nämlich eine die träger ist.
Diese löst nämlich, je nach Auslegung, erst nach ein paar Sekunden bei Belastungen über z.B. 16A aus. Man muss bedenken, der hohe Einschaltstrom herrscht ja nicht dauerhaft, sondern je nach Gerät eine kurze Zeit nach dem Einschalten. Nimmt man eine größere Sicherung, geht das auch, aber was ist bei einem technischen Defekt, bei dem der Strom zu gering für die 20A Sicherung ist, aber zu viel für die Leitung? 
Darüber sollten alle mal nachdenken, die zu einer größeren Sicherung raten, aber keine Ahnung haben... Ok, habe ich auch nicht, aber ich bin mir über das im klaren, was da passieren kann.
Aber eins sollte allen klar sein, ist man kein Fachmann, dann Finger weg!!!


----------



## Domowoi (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage wenn man , sagen wir mal, ein 850W Netzteil hat.
Dann braucht das Netzteil sobald man es ansteckt ganz kurze Zeit ein Menge Strom um die Kondensatoren aufzuladen, oder?
Kann man nun rausfinden wie groß dieser Strombedarf ist? Kann dieser beispielsweise auch 850W übersteigen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

Da fließen für einige millisekunden bis zu 100A.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

Ihr zerfleischt euch hier das ist eine wahre freude....

Leute das ist eine Diskusion und wie in jeder Diskusion gibt es da verschiedene Meinungen. Und auch wieder solche die denken das nur ihre Meinung zählt. (welche mit ner schrottkare als avatar)

Ich bin keine konifehe in Sicherungen auswählen da ich normal damit nichts zu tun hab ich bin mehr für den Bereich dahinter zuständig und Sicherungen ala LS oder FI interessieren mich erst wenn sie fallen. 

Man kann meiner meinung nach eine GrößereSicherung verbauen WENN KEINE MENSCHEN ODER NUTZTIERE GEFÄHRTET WERDEN: das hab ich nun zum 3. mal geschrieben. Teilweise beschreibt ihr hier dinge die in der realität nicht aufeinander treffen. So wiederhole ich nochmal das ich noch nie gesehen habe das ein Kabel verklüht ist nur wenn die belastung zu hoch wurde. Die Ströme die dafür notwendig währen liegen weit über den Haushalts üblichen. In der regel sollte ein wechsel der auslöse Charakteristik reichen ok da gehe ich mit. 

Was noch keiner in betracht gezogen hat sind die neu vorgestellten Sicherungen die lösen aus und prüfen nach einer gewissen Zeit ob der Fehler noch vorhanden ist. Wenn ja bleiben sie geschlossen und wenn nein dann schliesen sie den Stromkreis wieder.  So eine Sicherung währe für den Fall hier auch noc eine Möglichkeit gewessen. Aber das eigentliche Problem interessiert hier eher niemanden mehr. einige wollen eben nur zeigen wieviel sie angeblich von einer Materie verstehen und in der Praxis gesehen haben und schreiben das eben früh so gegen 9 uhr hier ins Forum...... ein schelm wer böses denkt....


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

Shoocky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich lasse mir nicht gerne sagen das meine aussagen falsch sind wenn du keine gegendarstellung darbietest, du musst natürlich keinem beweisen das ich unrecht habe aber zur auflärung aller wäre mir das sehr lieb.



Gegendarstellung ist nicht nötig .. wozu? 

Der Einsatz von LS-Schaltern ist eindeutig geregelt in der DIN/VDE hier mal ein Auszug.  Klick mich

Ich denke damit sollte die Diskussion um höhere Absicherungen und ihre Möglichkeit der Anwendung ein Ende haben!

Edit: Das es User gibt die einen Elektroinstallateur über die Möglichkeit einer höheren Absicherung anzweifeln, der glaub ich mehr Erfahrung und Kompetenz bieten kann als ein Maler, Maurer oder Schüler, finde ich sowieso sehr fragwürdig. Ich persönlich rede auch keinem anderen Berufszweig in seine Arbeit, da ich halt keine fachliche Kompetenz vorweisen kann!


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ihr zerfleischt euch hier das ist eine wahre freude....
> 
> Leute das ist eine Diskusion und wie in jeder Diskusion gibt es da *verschiedene Meinungen*. Und auch wieder solche die denken das nur ihre Meinung zählt. (welche mit ner schrottkare als avatar)
> 
> ...


 
1.)Sicherlich gibt es verschiedene Meinungen, aber diese werden durch geltende Vorschriften stark eingeschränkt.
2.) Wenn Du beruflich nichts mit Leitungsabsicherung zu tun hast, solltest Du nie zu einer größeren Sicherung raten. Könnte fatal für Dich enden.
3.) Ob nun Mensch oder Tier. Die Sicherungsgröße hängt davon nicht ab.
Denn das Ding heisst ja nicht Tierschutzschalter oder Menschenschutzschalter sondern Leitungsschutzschalter.
4.) Ich habe in meiner langen Elektrikerlaufbahn schon so verglühte Sachen (Leitungen, Schalter, Steckdosen, ja sogar ganze Verteilungen) gesehen, das mir jedesmal angst und bange wurde. Sorry, aber so mancher Hobbyelektriker bewegt sich im Bereich der schweren Körperverletzung (schlimmstenfalls mit Todesfolge) und/oder der schweren Brandstiftung.

Und nun nochmal: Finger weg vom erhöhen der Sicherungsgrößen. Am besten ist es in so einem Fall den Fachmann/die Fachfrau zu rate zu ziehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

> Ob nun Mensch oder Tier. Die Sicherungsgröße hängt davon nicht ab.
> Denn das Ding heisst ja nicht Tierschutzschalter oder  Menschenschutzschalter sondern Leitungsschutzschalter.


Und genau das lässt mich gerade an deiner story mit den Prüfer in Elektro Technik zweifeln. 

Denn es ist festgelegt das sicherungen nicht nur menschen sondern auch nutztiere schützen müssen. Und eine Kuh zb verträgt weniger strom als ein Mensch wegen 4 beinen etc.....
So steht es in einigen Definitionen das auch nutztiere geschützt werden müssen. Ergo solltest du sie kennen wenn du ein Prüfer währst.

Auch hab ich ier geraden he mach eine 20 A sicherung rein oder noch besser brück sie, Ich habe nur Lösungen zu einen Problem aufgezeigt. nichts weiter inwieweit die jemand verfolgt ohne eine andere Meinung einzuholen ist ihm überlassen. Und wie schon gesagt es gibt sondergrößen die möglich währen. Wenn keine Menschen und Nutztiere  durch ihren einsatz gefährtet werden. Und kann auch keiner hier eine konkrede entfehlung geben da niemand die Örtlichkeiten oder die Anlage vor ort kennt. Und die müssen bei einer sicherungswahl beachtet werden.

Aber vor ort einen Fachmann zu rate ziehen ist prinzipjell eine gute Idee.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Finger weg vom erhöhen der Sicherungsgrößen*. Am besten ist es in so einem Fall den *Fachmann/die Fachfrau* zu rate zu ziehen.



Eine wahre Aussage nur scheinbar gibt es sehr viele "Fachmänner" in diesem Forum die unbedingt ihre Meinung äußern wollen, ob sie nun sinnfrei oder nur durch mangelndes Halbwissen besteht.


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und genau das lässt mich gerade an deiner story mit den Prüfer in Elektro Technik zweifeln.
> 
> *Denn es ist festgelegt das sicherungen nicht nur menschen sondern auch nutztiere schützen müssen. Und eine Kuh zb verträgt weniger strom als ein Mensch wegen 4 beinen etc.....*
> So steht es in einigen Definitionen das auch nutztiere geschützt werden müssen. Ergo solltest du sie kennen wenn du ein Prüfer währst.
> ...


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (8. Juni 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Edit: Das es User gibt die einen Elektroinstallateur über die Möglichkeit einer höheren Absicherung anzweifeln,



Kommt drauf an wie das "höher Absicher" gemeint ist.

Man kann ja nicht einfach eine 16A Sicherung durch ein 20A ersetzten.

Wenn damit gemeint ist eine Sicherung einzubauen die einen höheren Anlaufstom verträgt z.B. eine B 16A durch eine C 16A zu ersetzten dann werden die meisten das nur falsch verstanden haben.



> Ob nun Mensch oder Tier. Die Sicherungsgröße hängt davon nicht ab.
> Denn das Ding heisst ja nicht Tierschutzschalter oder   Menschenschutzschalter sondern Leitungsschutzschalter.





Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und genau das lässt mich gerade an deiner  story mit den Prüfer in Elektro Technik zweifeln.



Hat der jenige aber recht, die Stinknormale Sicherung die wohl jeder kennen wird ist nicht dafür da um Mensch und Tier zu schützen.
Die Sicherung ist dafür gedacht die Leitung vor einer Überlastung zu schützen.

Um Mench und Tier zu schützen verwendet man einen FI-Schutzschalter.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Wenn damit gemeint ist eine Sicherung einzubauen die einen höheren Anlaufstom verträgt z.B. eine B 16A durch eine C 16A zu ersetzten dann werden die meisten das nur falsch verstanden haben.



Mag sein, aber wenn hier schon Fachbegriffe genannt wurden, die das dann eindeutig klären und selbst Auszüge der DIN/VDE die gepostet wurden, nicht beachtet werden und trotzdem diese Diskussion durch Halbwissen und Inkompetenz ergänzt wird ... also für mich grenzt das schwer an Ignoranz!


----------



## faibel (8. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Denn es ist festgelegt das sicherungen nicht nur menschen sondern auch nutztiere schützen müssen. Und eine Kuh zb verträgt weniger strom als ein Mensch wegen 4 beinen etc.....
> So steht es in einigen Definitionen das auch nutztiere geschützt werden müssen. Ergo solltest du sie kennen wenn du ein Prüfer währst.



omg! Wenn ich so eine gequirtle ------ lesen muss wird mir anders! Offensichtlich hast du absolut keine Ahnung und solltest dich daher bei diesem gefährlichen Thema raus halten. Du betreibst meiner Meinung (als gelernte Fachkraft) aktive Volksverdummung !
Sämtliche Aussagen von dir die du bisher abgeliefert hast sind fachlich falsch und werden auch nicht richtiger wenn du sie nur oft genug wiederholst. 

Das Problem kann nur auf eine hier schon genannte Weise (legal) gelöst werden:
*Einen Automaten gleicher Belastbarkeit mit anderer Charakteristik vom Fachmann einsetzen lassen!*

Ich habe schon genug "Heldentaten" von Hobbyelektrikern oder von Leuten die glauben welche zu sein gesehen und anschließend wieder Instantsetzen dürfen. Da waren auch solche Leute dabei die meinten sie können einsetzen was sie wollten weil die Kuh ja immer noch auf der Weide stand .... 

Wenn ihr an euren Rechnern im Niederspannungskreis rumspielen wollt dann macht das. I.d.R. passiert da nichts. Auf der Primärseite hat jedoch keiner etwas verloren der es nicht gelernt hat und die Gefahren nicht abschätzen kann!


----------



## donlucas (8. Juni 2010)

Wenn das Netzteil einmal spannung hat, dann fliegt die sicherung auch nicht mehr raus, also halt den Hebel von der Sicherung fest, wenn du das Netzteil einsteckst, nach nem augenblick dürfte das Nt dann nicht mehr sone Last erzeugen und is "geladen"
Diese Umständlcihkeit musste ja nur machen, wenn du das Nt komplett von der Spannung abgesteckt hattest, bzw wenn du ne schaltbare steckdosenleiste immer abschaltest nach dem runterfahren, ergo einfach nt im standby lassen und nicht vom strom trennen.

PS: wir waren bei ner lanparty nachdem der Herd, die pcs usw die die sicherung rausgehauen hatten zu faul alle pcs nach einander wieder ran zu hängen, weil wenn die sicherung eingeschaltet wurde sie wieder ausging, weil eben alle nts anliefen, da ham wir auch 2 sek die sicherung festgehalten und gut wars!


----------



## faibel (8. Juni 2010)

Leitungsschutzschalter kann man nicht "festhalten". Man kann den Auslösehebel zwar mechanisch festhalten aber der Automat löst dank der Freiauslösung trotzdem aus.
Es hilft also nichts ...


----------



## donlucas (8. Juni 2010)

?! klingt sicherheitstechnisch logisch, hat aber bei uns geklappt, vllt auch so schnell man kann wieder einschalten, damit das netzteil ladung kriegt.

Ansonsten könntest du versuchen das Nt schnell in deine Zimmersteckdose umzustecken, bevor das nt sich entlädt, wenn du das kabel noch aus der garage im zimmer hast, dann entfällt auch der hohe Ladestrom der Kondensatoren


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Juni 2010)

donlucas schrieb:


> ?! klingt sicherheitstechnisch logisch, hat aber bei uns geklappt, vllt auch so schnell man kann wieder einschalten, damit das netzteil ladung kriegt.
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du versuchen das Nt schnell in deine Zimmersteckdose umzustecken, bevor das nt sich entlädt, wenn du das kabel noch aus der garage im zimmer hast, dann entfällt auch der hohe Ladestrom der Kondensatoren




Dann muss das entweder ne ziemlich alte Sicherung sein...oder ich weiß es nicht 
Auf jedenfall lassen sich "neuere" Sicherungen nicht fixieren.


----------



## faibel (8. Juni 2010)

Kann man natürlich probieren und wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch klappen. Optimal wäre halt der Besuch des Elektrikers der einen bei dem kleinen Auftrag auch nicht ins Armenhaus bringt. 



> ...hat aber bei uns geklappt...


Vermutlich waren die Kapazitäten schon so weit geladen das der Automat auch ohne das Festhalten nicht ausgelöst hätte. Freiauslösung ist eine Vorschrift bei den Dingern. Sie müssen ja im Fall der Fälle auslösen, auch wenn man sie dran hindern möchte oder sich etwas vor den Hebel geschoben hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Juni 2010)

Sorry aber entweder drücke ich mich hier undeutlich aus und ihr versteht es nicht oder hier haben welche komplexe. 

Ich jedenfalls bin hier raus da ich keinen bock habe mich beleidigen zu lassen. Man kann über alles reden und dafür ist das hier auch ein Forum. 

Zur info alles was ich bisher instaliert habe funktionierte ohne Probleme und hat sämtliche Abnahmen durch den Tüv und den Auftraggeber bestanden. Nirgens ist etwas abgebrannt oder verschmort. Ich hab es nur einmal geschaft das durch eine meiner schaltungen eine sicherung kam und das war zur Ausbildung die 1. Schaltung die ich zur Probe gebaut habe. ihr übertreibt hier so ziemlich alle mit euren äuserungen. Ich habe keine Probleme meine Fehler einzusehen. Und ich schreibe auch nie alles zu 100 % fachlich auf da es dinge gibt die ein leihe nicht wissen muss. 

Und bei sowas da zweifel ich auch wieder. 





> Wenn ihr an euren Rechnern im Niederspannungskreis rumspielen wollt dann  macht das. I.d.R. passiert da nichts.


 Aber da ich ja so dumm bin brauch ich ja nicht erklären das da auch einiges schief gehen kann. Genau wie die Tatsache das eine Kuh weniger strom verträgt als ein Mensch der auf 2 Beine steht. 

Also dann noch viel spass euch ,,Experten" hier und bleibt nicht so lange auf Morgen ist für euch wieder SChule.


----------



## faibel (8. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zur info alles was ich bisher instaliert habe funktionierte ohne Probleme und hat sämtliche Abnahmen durch den Tüv und den Auftraggeber bestanden.


Darf man Fragen was das für "Aufträge" waren und von wem sie konkret abgenommen wurden ?



> Und ich schreibe auch nie alles zu 100 % fachlich auf da es dinge gibt die ein leihe nicht wissen muss.


Ein "Nicht-Laie" sollte Wissen das man mit grenzwertigen Pauschaltipps erst um sich schmeißt wenn man ausreichende Daten der Anlage hat. "Ich hab nen Netzteil was die Sicherung schmeißt" sind keine ausreichenden Daten um den nächstgrößeren LS zu empfehlen.



> Und bei sowas da zweifel ich auch wieder.  Aber da ich ja so dumm bin brauch ich ja nicht erklären das da auch einiges schief gehen kann. Genau wie die Tatsache das eine Kuh weniger strom verträgt als ein Mensch der auf 2 Beine steht.


Wie dir hier schon andere erzählt haben ist es dem LS völlig egal was mit der Kuh auf der Weise passiert. Seine einzige Aufgabe ist der Leitungsschutz. Wenn die Kuh natürlich erst bei deutlich über 16A und gut einer Stunde Einwirkdauer Probleme bekommt schützt er sie relativ gut. Heisse Milch wird ja gern getrunken.



> Aber da ich ja so dumm bin brauch ich ja nicht erklären das da auch  einiges schief gehen kann. Genau wie die Tatsache das eine Kuh weniger  strom verträgt als ein Mensch der auf 2 Beine steht


Was genau ist an der Niederspannung im PC noch so gefährlich für den Menschen ? Sind es die spitzen Kabelenden die eine Entzündung verursachen können wenn man sich dran piekst oder ist es der Herzinfarkt weil man seine 600€ Grafikkarte mit einem Kurzschluss ins Nirvana befördert hat ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Denn es ist festgelegt das sicherungen nicht nur menschen sondern auch nutztiere schützen müssen.


Absoluter Blödsinn!

Das versucht der Fehlerstrom Schutzschalter, aber auch der ist mit 30mA sehr hoch, tot bist schon 3-4x vorher (AFAIR verträgt der Mensch maximal 5-7mA)


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn!
> 
> Das versucht der Fehlerstrom Schutzschalter, aber auch der ist mit 30mA sehr hoch, tot bist schon 3-4x vorher (AFAIR verträgt der Mensch maximal 5-7mA)



Dabei kommt es dann aber natürlich immer auf die Dauer der Einwirkzeit an.
Und natürlich sollte jedem klar sein das 5mA durchs Herz schlimmere folgen haben als 10mA durch den großen Zeh.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juni 2010)

faibel schrieb:


> Leitungsschutzschalter kann man nicht "festhalten". Man kann den Auslösehebel zwar mechanisch festhalten aber der Automat löst dank der Freiauslösung trotzdem aus.
> Es hilft also nichts ...


Wohl nichts mehr, früher ging das aber wohl mal...


----------



## Stingray93 (8. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wohl nichts mehr, früher ging das aber wohl mal...



Mit den älteren geht es definitiv - wir haben so welche
Ist das einzige was meine Eltern damals nicht mit renoviert haben - die komplett Elektronik ...rächt sich so langsam oder sicher...indem man nicht mal mehr einen Staubsauger einschalten kann ohne vorher so einige Dinge aus der Steckdose zu ziehen


----------



## Walt (8. Juni 2010)

Es ist ja richtig geil zu lesen, wie sich hier alle gegenseitig fertig machen

Ich bin zwar noch in der Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker, aber auch ich weiß, dass man nicht einfach ne größere Sicherung nehmen darf.
Ich hatte übrigens mal das gleiche Problem. Hatte damals nen 1,1kw Netzteil von Tagan. Sicherung hat auch immer asgelöst... Habe aber nie ne Lösung gefunden.

@stefan Payne: Also wir haben gelernt, dass es erst ab 50mA gefährlich wird. Sonst wäre es ja auch Schwachsinn wenn ein FI erst bei 30mA auslöst, oder?
Mittlerweile habe ich eins von Enermax und das läuft ohne Probleme...


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

Walt schrieb:


> Also wir haben gelernt, dass es erst ab 50mA gefährlich ..



Vollkommen richtig (jedenfalls bei 50 Hz Netzfrequenz), ab da beginnt nämlich die Gefahr von Herzkammerflimmern. 

Wobei selbst 30mA unter 200ms (norm. Auslösezeit) ganz schön weh tun. (selbst schon getestet in der Lehre )


----------



## Walt (8. Juni 2010)

Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt
Hab auch schon mal an 400V gefasst, war auch nicht grade angenehm


----------



## faibel (8. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wohl nichts mehr, früher ging das aber wohl mal...



Ohne Quelle glaube ich das nicht (wäre Sicherheitstechnischer unsinn, auch damals schon). Ich habe bisher nur Schmelzsicherungen oder Automaten mit Freiauslösung gesehen, ganz gleich wie Alt sie waren.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2010)

Hmm ...ich habe zwar keine Quelle kann aber bestätigen das das früher ging .......ich habe als Kind immer die Sicherung festhalten müssen während meine Mutter den Staubsauger eingeschaltet hat 

Ach ja ...das ist fast 40 Jahre her


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Juni 2010)

Das war bestimmt ein Einschraub-Sicherungsautomat bei denen ging das.


----------



## Cosaks (8. Juni 2010)

Walt schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber Glück gehabt
> Hab auch schon mal an 400V gefasst, war auch nicht grade angenehm




An 400V angefasst soso 
Haste 2 Adern gleichzeitig berührt oder wie haste das geschaft?
Pro Ader 230V L1 gegen L2 400V 

Außerdem Leitungen kann man sehr wohl mit 20A absichern auch zulässig, aber nur wenn die Umgebungstemperatur unter 20 Grad liegt und die Verlegeart Unterputz erfolgt ist. 

Und deshalb werden LS Schalter nach den Leitungen gewählt und nicht andersrum!


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

Letzteres wurde auch schon gepostet in einem Link.


----------



## donlucas (9. Juni 2010)

Hab Physik zwar nur in der Schule, aber da haben wir, um den Strom zu begrenzen widerstände verwendet... Ich würde mal nach u=R*I den Widerstand den er für den max. Strom benötigt ausrechnen und den in einer Schaltung anbringen, die man dann mit nem schalter umgehen kann für den regelberieb.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2010)

Cosaks schrieb:


> Und deshalb werden LS Schalter nach den Leitungen gewählt und nicht andersrum!


Öhm, doch...

Es werden sowohl die LS nach den Leitungen gewählt als auch Leitungen nach dem LS.
Denn bevor man ein Kabel in die Hand nimmt, überlegt man, was man überhaupt machen möchte bzw wie lang es sein muss.
Und dann wird ein entsprechender Automat verbaut, am Schluss der Installation.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

Ähm sorry Stefan, aber Cosaks hat recht die Verlegeart, die Länge und die zukünftig angeschlossenen Verbraucher der jeweiligen Leitung bestimmen den LS-Schalter. 

*Hust* Achte mal auf deinen letzten Satz, denn dort sagst du das doch selber, das du *zum Schluß* den LS-Schalter verbaust. *Hust*


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2010)

Das kannst doch halten wie ein Dachdecker, ist doch beides das gleiche 

Ob du die Leitungen nach dem LS wählst oder den LS nach den Leitungen, hier ist doch nur die Frage, was man zu erst macht 

Wenn ich sag: 'do hätt i abba lieba 'nen 20A Automaten', dann tue ich da halt ein 2,5mm² Kabel (oder 4 Quadrat) reinkloppen, umgekehrt, wenn ich ein 1,5mm² Kabel hab, tue ich da einen 16A (oder 13A) Automaten reinsetzen.

*Wichtig ist nur, das Automat und Leitung zueinander passen!*


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

Wie gut das du nicht mehr als Elektroinstallateur unterwegs bist ... obwohl sich dein Chef wegen den höheren Einnahmen sicherlich freuen würde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

Die Feuerwehr und die Versicherungen sind da sicher anderer Meinung.


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

@ Cosaks: Ja es waren 400V... Das war ein Hartingstecker wo einer Stecker und Buchsen vertauscht hatte. Deswegen konnte man an die Kontakte fassen. Ich habe leider 2 Phasen erwischt, ging aber nur durch den Daumen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juni 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wie gut das du nicht mehr als Elektroinstallateur unterwegs bist ... obwohl sich dein Chef wegen den höheren Einnahmen sicherlich freuen würde.



Ich glaub wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, irgendwie missverstehst du mich


----------



## Stingray93 (9. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, irgendwie missverstehst du mich



Ich denke eher das es ein Scherz von ihm war 
Also ich hab verstanden worauf du hinaus wolltest ^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Juni 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir reden gerade aneinander vorbei, irgendwie missverstehst du mich



Nö normalerweise baut man eine Elektroanlage kostengünstig und dennoch sicherheitsrelevant ... klar war das ein Scherz!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

Was hab ihr eigentlich immer mit euren Vorschriften? 

Sieht doch so super aus.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (9. Juni 2010)

Ist doch überschaubar 

Hier wirds ein wenig schwieriger 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit habe ich mich noch bis vor 3 Monaten rumärgern müssen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

Dafür siehts bei mir hochwertiger aus. Das hat bestimmt ein Meister verlegt. 
Sockenbügelmeister.


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Juni 2010)

@ True

Sieht aus wie ne Top-Box einer Windkraftanlage.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juni 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ True
> 
> Sieht aus wie ne Top-Box einer Windkraftanlage.



Genau...das muss so...sieht man doch auf dem ersten Blick was wo hingehört......


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo erst mal,
hab den Thread mit Interesse verfolgt, besonders amüsant:

die "Garagen-Lösung" 

Hört sich ja alles soweit gut an,...

Da ich zur Zeit das gleiche Problem mit einem bequiet straightpower 680W habe, aber nicht gewillt bin, für die maximal 6 Monate, da ein Umzug geplannt ist, den Elektriker für den Vermieter zu zahlen, der sich weigert den Automaten zu erneuern, mal ne andere Frage:

Hat jemmand Erfahrung mit einem so gennanten

Einschaltstrombegrenzer?

z.B.: 

BLOCK ESG 3 EINSCHALTSTROMBEGRENZUNG GER im Conrad Online Shop

P.s.: Netzteil ist okay, habs bei nem Bekannten getestet.
Auch an den bequiet-support gewendet, der, sagen wir mal, sehr sehr bescheiden ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2010)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> P.s.: Netzteil ist okay, habs bei nem Bekannten getestet.
> Auch an den bequiet-support gewendet, der, sagen wir mal, sehr sehr bescheiden ist.


Warum bzw was hätten sie deiner Meinung nach tun können?

Hast du die Möglichkeit das Netzteil gegen ein anderes auszutauschen? (Fernabsatzgesetz)


----------



## Dr.House (7. Juli 2010)

Einschaltstrombegrenzer sind auch ne Lösung, haben es welche schon probiert.

Kostet aber 95 € aus deinem Link. Es gibt günstigere für 35 € ,die tuen es auch.


Laut dem bescheidenen BeQuiet Support haben die NT´s schon sowas integriert...bla bla, aber scheint nicht zu stimmen.

Was bei mir noch hilft....paar mal den Power Knopf am PC drucken bevor ich den Strom einschalte.  In 95 % der Fälle hilft es.


----------



## Stille (7. Juli 2010)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> hab den Thread mit Interesse verfolgt, besonders amüsant:
> 
> die "Garagen-Lösung"
> ...



Das gibt es auch billiger. Bei mir läuft das 34€ Modell, Best.-Nr.: 622412 - 62. Funktioniert wunderbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> laut dem bescheidenen BeQuiet Support haben die NT´s schon sowas integriert...bla bla, aber scheint nicht zu stimmen.


Doch, schon, nur eben nicht bei allen Geräten...
Beim DPP P8 scheint das der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Juli 2010)

Leider in Shop gekauft und zu lange gewartet, also selbst Schuld . Da es funktioniert, k&M hats in meinem beisein ebenfalls nochmal getestet, nachdem ich 3 Wochen alles mögliche getestet hatte, und leider auch 2 Wochen Urlaub mit der Freundin dazwischen kamen.
Leider leider verloren, mit Kulanz brauchte ich denen gar nicht kommen.

Naja, wegen dem support, hätte halt schon mehr erwartet als "keine Ahnung",

naja, haben schon ein wenig mehr geschrieben, aber kurz gefasst was das die Aussage

aber das ist ja egal, spätestens in 6 Monaten, wirds ja hoffentlich funktionieren in der neuen Wohnung


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Juli 2010)

WOW super, hätte nicht so schnell mit einer Reaktion gerechnet.

Mit den Powerknopf- hab ichs schon probiert.

Selbst verzweiflungsversuche mit ner 20m Kabeltrommel als Buffer.

Das Problem ist halt die Leitung in dem Alt-Bau.

Bei dem Einschaltstrombegrenzer, bin ich mir nicht sicher, was da so brauchbar ist, für die 680W

P.s.: Hatte mir das für 95 Euro angesehen, weil da die Verzögerung halt dynamisch ist


----------



## Dr.House (7. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Dr.House*
> 
> 
> ...




Na beim 1200 Watt ist nicht und bei den anderen scheint es auch nicht zu geben/laufen.  Wenn nicht bei den großen Modellen wo denn sonst ?


Die 35 € Strombegrenzer tuen es auch, es geht da um Milisecunden beim Anlaufen, mehr nicht.

Scheint eine BeQuiet Schwäche zu sein...


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Juli 2010)

> Die 35 € Strombegrenzer tuen es auch, es geht da um Milisecunden beim  Anlaufen, mehr nicht.


Na gut, werd mal die Tage schaun, dass ich mir son Ding zulege.
Melde mich dann mit dem Result, hoffentlich dann von meinem Rechner 

Danke für die schnellen Tipps.

P.s.: Wer hätte gedacht, dass Dr. House vieleicht auch mal mein Leben rettet! ;-P

Dank auch an alle anderen!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Juli 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Einschaltstrombegrenzer sind auch ne Lösung, haben es welche schon probiert.
> 
> Kostet aber 95 € aus deinem Link. Es gibt günstigere für 35 € ,die tuen es auch.
> 
> ...



Hilft bei mir auch, nur hätte ich gerne eine genaue Erklärung warum dies so ist...mach ich bei meinem 1000W Silverstone auch immer.


----------



## Scorpio78 (7. Juli 2010)

wenn du das mit dem Powerknopf meinst, hat vieleicht mit der Restladung in den Elkos zu tun, und das Powerknopf drücken entlädt die dann wohl richtig.

Beim Einschalten überlastet das Aufladen der Kondensatoren die normalen 16A  Haussicherungen, ließt man immer wieder. geht wohl so ab 600-650w los

Wenn noch Restladung in den Kondesatoren ist, entlanden die sich wohl kurz beim einschalten, scheint dann ne Spannungsspitze zu geben, die dann als Überlast von der sicherung interpretiert wird, oder vielleicht wirklich real ist. Vor allem 16A/H Standardsicherungen sind sehr empfindlich. Bei 16B/K hört der Spuck dann eigentlich auf, die sind etwas träger nur ein paar Millisekunden, aber das reicht und die Sicherung bleibt drin.


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

So, wie versprochen, meine Rückmeldung.

Heute Mittag kurz bei Conrad rein auf der Suche nach dem "heiligen Gral" aka Einschaltstrombegrenzer.

Die hatten leider nur noch einen einzigen:

EINSCHALTSTROMBEGRENZUNG ESB 12-G im Conrad Online Shop

12A 230V also bremst der alles gefahrlos bis 2760Watt, laut Verkäufer.

War erst unsicher, und hab mir mal nen "Berater" ran geholt.
Erzählte ihm meine Bedenken und der fragte was ich denn da dran klemmen will.
Als der Schaltnetzteil mit 680W hörte fing der an zu schmunzel.
Meinte, falls es nicht klappt, kann ich das Teil ja wiederbringen.

Also vollen Mutes an die Kasse, Kohle aufn Tisch und dann froh fröhlich nach Hause.
Naja unterwegs traf ich noch eine 470GTX von ZOTAC, die sich meiner Quest anschliessen wollte.
Naja, konnte halt nicht nein sagen, hat so lieb geguckt. 

Zuhause dann alles ausgepackt und umgebaut:
altes NT von Tagan raus, neues bequiet straight power rein.
Der Geforce 8 GTS 640MB gute Reise gewünscht und die GTX470 ins neue Zuhause geführt.

Naja, während des Umbaus kam mir so der Gedanke, dass ich das mit dem NT auch vorher hätte testen können. Zu spät, aber egal...
Begrenzer in die Steckdose, PC dran.

Powerknopf am NT auf "ON" und KLACK...

Gott sprach es werde Licht und es ward Licht....
Aber viel wichtiger, das Licht blieb, at least 

Einschaltrombegrenzer klackte noch 2-3 mal.
Powerknopf am PC und Rechner fuhr hoch... SIEG 

Also, die 55,95 waren es wert... Vor allem, egal welches NT noch kommen mag, mit 2760W ist noch Luft nach oben.

Kann nur sagen, voller Erfolg.

Danke noch mal an alle, die sich so rasch meinem Problem angenommen haben.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2010)

Dafür sind die Dinger ja da um sowas zu verhindern, aber für den Preis renn ich lieber 3 Mal die Woche zum Sicherungskasten, sonst klappt es auch mit dem anderen Trick meistens.

Auf dauer ist am besten die Sicherung tauschen zu lassen...


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juli 2010)

Danke für dein feedback. Werd mir wohl dann auch so ein Teil holen. Hoffe mal dass das mit 1500W auch klappt.....

Oder:

von meinem Onkel, der Elektriker ist, die Sicherrung tauschen lassen ^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Ja war halt nicht günstig, aber fürn halbes Jahr, dass wir hier noch wohnen, da lass ich meinen mürischen Vermieter keinen neuen Automaten einbauen, auf meine Kosten.
Wird hinterher, beim Auszug nähmlich schwierig, den einfach so mitzunehmen. 
Wenn ich nur 3x die Woche zum Sicherungskasten laufen müsste, wäre das ja nicht so schlimm.
Aber hier ging ja gar nichts mehr, wenn das NT eingeschaltet wurde.
Bin auch nicht so sicher, ob du dem/der Kühlschrang/Gefriertruhe damit einen Gefallen tust, kann auch mal den Kompressor killen. Da ist son Teil auf jeden Fall günstiger als nen neuer Gefrieschrank.
Die Dinger kriegste ja auch online, wie du sagtest, schon für 35 Euronen.
Ich musste das Ding ja direkt in der Hand haben, ist so ne Macke von mir und das Teil ist ja nach dem Umzug nicht nutzlos, obwohl ich das schon hoffe.

p.s.: Wird auch bei dem 1500er klappen, wenn dann später im Betreib die Sicherung fliegen geht, dann ist es auf jeden Fall an der Zeit den Automaten wechseln zu lassen.
und das für € wäre sogar besser gewesen,von der Last her: 16Ax230V=3850Watt max. für 1,5 quadrat Kabel.


----------



## Dr.House (9. Juli 2010)

Umzug steht auch bald an, deswegen auch noch nichts unternohmen....

Es gibt ja auch anderen Ausweg - PC immer an der Steckdose hängen lassen, dann wird auch nichts passieren, außer 5 Watt für Stendby verbraten. Nur Aus und An aber nie vom Netz trennen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Wollte ich dir auch grade vorschlagen 

sind dann halt 4-6 Euro im Jahr, ist ja vertrettbar.

Achso, bevor einer fragt, das bequiet ist wirklich leise, lass nebenbei Prime und Furmark laufen, halt also schon was zu tun.
Und vor allen kein piepsen, feifen oder suren.

Allerdings brüllt die 470 grade ein wenig, aber allemal nicht so schlimm wie manche behautet haben.
Naja auf 100% ist die so laut wie der Vorwerk-Staubsauger^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juli 2010)

Was macht den das Teil nun schlussendlich.???

Scorpio78 war übrigens gemeint...bin in der Zeile verrutscht.


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juli 2010)

Also vom raten her würd ich sagen, es lässt nur soviel Strom durch wie die Sicherung verkraftet, dafür dauert dann halt das Laden der ElKos etwas länger un ma muss en par Sekunden warten bis sich der Rechner einschalten lässt.

So liebe Elektriker, nun zerreißt mich in der Luft^^


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Das Ding macht folgendes:
Es gibt dem Verbraucher, in dem Fall NT, für wenige Sekundenbruchteile weniger Strom, als das NT gerne hätte.
z.B.: NT will 16A 230V, um die Kondensatoren zu laden. Manchmal überschreitet das NT die bereitgestellte Energie, auch weil die Kondesatoren nicht ganz entladen sind und peng, tschüss Sicherung.
Deshalb geht das auch meist mit dem An/aus am PC-Powerknopf, bevor man das NT startet.
Der Einschaltstrombegrenz erkennt die "Überlast" und gibt dem NT kurze Zeit weniger, z.B. 14A 210V.
Damit wird die Sicherung nicht überlastet. Das reicht auch, damit die Elkos sich laden können.
Wie gesagt das geschieht in milisekunden, danach schaltet der Begrenzer auf volle Leistung, also direkten Stromdurchfluss.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juli 2010)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Das Ding macht folgendes:
> Es gibt dem Verbraucher, in dem Fall NT, für wenige Sekundenbruchteile weniger Strom, als das NT gerne hätte.
> z.B.: NT will 16A 230V, um die Kondensatoren zu laden. Manchmal überschreitet das NT die bereitgestellte Energie, auch weil die Kondesatoren nicht ganz entladen sind und peng, tschüss Sicherung.
> Deshalb geht das auch meist mit dem An/aus am PC-Powerknopf, bevor man das NT startet.
> ...



Schön erklärt dankeschön. Werde mir auch son Ding bei meinem Nt holen...ist zwar seltener geworden das meine Sicherung fliegt aber denke datt Ding ist ne Sinnvolle Investition.


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, so ist es grob, geht aber schneller, hab das Ding jetzt an der Steckdosemleiste, sobald die an ist, kann ich da NT einschalten, während ich dan zum PC-Powerknopf komme, hat das Teil schon 2x geklackt und ich kann direkt den Rechner starten.
Das Ding war halt so "teuer" weil sich der Begrenzer in 0,5 Sehunden zurücksetzt, andere Geräte brauchen über eine Minute.
Will heiss, ich kan das NT alle 0,5 sek aus und wieder anschalten, ohne das die Sicherung fliegt.
Die Schaltgeschwindigkeit ist eigentlich unnötig, weil wenn man das NT startet, will man ja auch den Rechner starten. Das ist ja ne Minute, bis man das NT wieder einschalten könnte ja irelevant.
Den Begrenzer den ich hab, kann man für sämtliche Geräte nehmen, Tischkreissägen, Schweissgeräte und so.
Da kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass man mal zu schnell ein und wieder ausschaltet.
Will hier auch keine Werbung für den Shop machen, von dem ich das habe.
Denn wenn man richtig googelt, findet man zig Anbieter.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juli 2010)

Naja Werbung...geht halt schneller wenn man sich an deinen Link hält.... und ausserdem ists in berlin super Easy...hier gibt es alles.


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Jetzt, wo du das schreibst,hmmm,... Verdammt 

hatte halt vorher 2 tagan 420w x-eye, im sagen wir mal "SLI" betrieb. war eher ne machbarkeitsstudie, naja auch wenn sie nun fast 3 Monate lief.
Deswegen ja auch das neu NT, was ja nun sehr lange auf den faulen Haut in meinem Schrank lag.
Leider hat die Kraft der 2 Herzen nicht gereicht, um eine 470gtx stabil zu betreiben und mit den neuen NT kammen da halt auch die Probleme mit der Sicherung.

Fand das auch lustig, das in der aktuellen PCGH, der kurze Berich mit den Typen von Antec, wegen NT-bündelung, drin war.

Aber das war ja schon ein alter Hut,in der Hardcore-Overclokerszene ist das ja schon fast Tagesgeschäft. 

Wie oft geht den die Sicherung bei dir flöten?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich den Powerbutton fleißi drücke nur noch 3 von 10 malen...also es geht eigentlich...


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

Zaucher schrieb:


> von meinem Onkel, der Elektriker ist, die Sicherrung tauschen lassen ^^


Das wäre meine Empfehlung.

Zumal so ein Satz Sicherungsautomaten nicht allzu tiefe Krater in die Haushaltskasse schlägt, je nachdem, wo man kauft.


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Wenn dein onkel Elektriker ist, dann ist das echt die beste Wahl, der weiss, was zu tun ist und wird es bestimmt auch vernünftig machen.

Kannst ja mal zum Spass ne Kabeltrommel nehmen, nur den Rechner dranklemmen und schaun, ob das immer noch passiert, sollten so 15 meter sein und zur Sicherheit aller auch komplett abgerollt sein.

Die kabellänge wirkt als Buffer und verzäger so den einschaltstrom, hat bei mir allerdings auch nicht funktioniert, die Sicherungen und die Verkabelung sind einfach zu bescheiden.

p.s. Stimmt Sicherung/Automaten sind nicht so teuer im Baumarkt A16k im zehnerpack ca 25-30 euro, da haben dann alle Geräte was von, weiss ja nicht, wieviele du brauchst.

und den elektriker brauchste auch nicht bezahlen, die freuen sich meisst über nen kasten bier, wenns der onkel ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

Ähm, nein, kein Zehnerpack, ein ganzes Duzend (ist halt eine Sicherungsreihe)...


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

12 in Reihe hört sich gut an, aber die fliegen ja nich alle raus oder? musst dann halt nur die erstmal tauschen lassen, die fliegen, ist ja kein großer akt, sollte aber trotzdem von einem fachman gemacht werden.

Warum nimmste eigentlich nicht 2 Steckerleisten an die erste, die immer an ist läßt du den rechner und an der 2ten, die du dann immer abschaltest, hängst du dann monitor drucker und son zeugs, die 2-6 watt standby von NT werden dich nicht arm machen und du schonst sicherung und andere geräte, die im stromkreis hängen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2010)

Ganz ehrlich:
Wenn man eh schon dabei ist, das Werkzeug ausgepackt hat und so weiter, dann ists eigentlich sogar einfacher, alle durch die selben Automaten zu tauschen als verschiedene einzubauen.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so...
Macht an Arbeitszeit vielleicht 5min aus, dafür spart man sich an anderer Stelle etwas, also kaum der Rede wert!

Bei mir hab ich etwas länger gebraucht, da ich einen Hager Automaten verbaut hat, der die Anschlüsse auf der Eingangsseite etwas anders hat, was dann etwas fummelkram war...


----------



## Scorpio78 (9. Juli 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Wenn man eh schon dabei ist, das Werkzeug ausgepackt hat und so weiter, dann ists eigentlich sogar einfacher, alle durch die selben Automaten zu tauschen als verschiedene einzubauen.



Jo, hast recht, wenn man schon mal dabei ist,...


----------



## Domowoi (11. Juli 2010)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> [..]
> Allerdings brüllt die 470 grade ein wenig, aber allemal nicht so schlimm wie manche behautet haben.
> Naja auf 100% ist die so laut wie der Vorwerk-Staubsauger^^


Schonmal undervolting versucht?


----------



## Scorpio78 (12. Juli 2010)

ist undervoltet, 900mV@Standardtakt und Lüfter bei 65% fix mit MSI Afterburner (seit Samstag)

idle                    57°C 
Vollast                75°C
Raumtemperatur 28°C

läuft auch mit 880mV stabil, bei 875mV gibts Atefakte im Furmark.

*Schnurrt jetzt wien "Kätzchen" *

Sie ist viel leiser als meine alte 8800GTS 640MB mit Standardlüfter.
Hab den extra nochmal montiert zum direkten Vergleich.
Aber überlegt schon den originalen bei der 470 zu entfernen, sammt Abdeckung und die Karte ähnlich zu modifizieren wie meine alte.
Halte eh nur sehr wenig von Radial-Lüftern, zu wenig Power für den Lärm.

EDIT: So konnte es mir nicht nehmen lassen...

Eben Haube von der 470 ab, lüfter abgeschraubt...
3 80mm auf die Karte gebastet, erst mal provisorisch,  die laufen jetzt mit 1200 Touren.

49°C idle
69°C Vollast

Und was hörste? Fast nix mehr,... auf ca 1,5Meter Entfernug. Morgen erst mal ne vernünftige Halterung bastel. Hab noch feines Kupferrohr, passt grad so in die Öffnungen der Lüfter für die Schrauben.
Der Originale Kühlkörper hat also doch noch was mehr Potenzial, als der Radiallüfter weis machen wollte.
Adieu Garantie, naja, die war aber auch schon 4 Tage alt


----------



## agibaer (2. November 2010)

Hi!

Habe mir den Thread durchgelesen, weil ich das gleiche Problem (Sicherung fliegt) habe.

Jetzt schreiben hier alle, man sollte die alten 16er ( L und H) gegen am Besten K austauschen.

Ich tigere also zu meinem Sicherungskasten und entdecke dort zu meinem Erstaunen, dass die Sicherung für's Wohnzimmmer nur eine L12A ist.

Ist das nicht ein bisschen wenig? Und kann ich das bedenkenlos gegen eine 16er austauschen? 

Nicht selber meine ich, mein Kollege ist Elektriker und macht das.


----------

